# LG OLED Tv's to be launched soon?



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

The FCC(Federal Communications commission) in US recently tested out the LG OLED TV's and this makes us to consider that LG is getting closed to launch it's OLED in US pretty soon. Since the TV contains Wi-Fi and Bluetooth so they have to be approved by FCC before it can be sold out. 
So Now what about Samsung? when are they gonna release their OLED Tv's?


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

OLED TV Prices May Be Lowered By New Polymer Development

so its a wait and buy game now


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

amjath said:


> OLED TV Prices May Be Lowered By New Polymer Development
> 
> so its a wait and buy game now



wow, thanks for this article but still we aren't much sure that this thing is gonna happen or now..It's just wait and Watch game now as you said.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

yes lets see how the prices drops for LED backlight LCD tv's when OLED's released.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2012)

They won't launch in India at least until Q4 2013. In US, maybe by Q3 2013. LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic OLED sets will all ship around the same time.


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> They won't launch in India at least until Q4 2013. In US, maybe by Q3 2013. LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic OLED sets will all ship around the same time.



Yeah,  I was also hoping the same but since FCC has tested out the LG OLED's, they are possibilities that they can be launched pretty soon in US. Coming to it's launch in India, it' going to be Q4 2013.
We ca also hope to get some major announcement as CES 2013 as well.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 11, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Yeah,  I was also hoping the same but since FCC has tested out the LG OLED's, they are possibilities that they can be launched pretty soon in US. Coming to it's launch in India, it' going to be Q4 2013.
> We ca also hope to get some major announcement as CES 2013 as well.



Well, with the manufacturing quirks being slowly worked out, it is getting closer and closer to a commercial launch!  I am sure that during CES 2013, LG will announce a more specific release date for the OLED TVs.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

Is there any official news from LG regarding the same? I think LG may postpone their OLED launch in India for sometime so that their recently launched 84" Ultra HD Tv's can capture some market. LG and Sony are going to have a tough battle for their Ultra HD Tv's due to their price.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 12, 2012)

LG will be launching the sale of OLED TVs in Korea by the end of this month in limited quantities!  This means a US/India launch should not be too far off!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Dec 12, 2012)

amjath said:


> yes lets see how the prices drops for LED backlight LCD tv's when OLED's released.



Oh how I wish man! I have been some way off the budget in my pursuit of the 55" LM7600 3D TV till now...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Oh how I wish man! I have been some way off the budget in my pursuit of the 55" LM7600 3D TV till now...



Well, the price would drop soon regardless of whether or not the OLED is successful!  Once next year's line up comes around, the prices of the current year's models will drop!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh Sherlock! That is music to my ears. OLED and Ultra HD TV 4K are different technologies meant to appeal to different segment of consumers; isn't that right?


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 18, 2012)

Is OLED a stable technology that can last in a big screen TV unlike say a mobile phone? The Jury is still out whether the OLED will be successful away from the prototype and mainstream use. I just hope LG, Samsung and other manufacturers have got their act together before launching OLED TVs in the market. Federal Communications commission approval in U.S. boosts confidence, but only that much. For more info see OLED - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> Oh Sherlock! That is music to my ears. OLED and Ultra HD TV 4K are different technologies meant to appeal to different segment of consumers; isn't that right?



Well, actually there are rumours going around that LG is planning to announce a 4K OLED TV next year, or perhaps the year after.  This is just something I read in an article.  But if that is true, OLED and 4K would not mean separate things.  However, as of now, yes.  They are both "different" technologies.  Think of OLED as the next generation panel (just like how the first LCDs that were produced were the "next generation" relative to the CRTs they were replacing.  Now OLED will be the next generation of panel technology.  4K is essentially the next generation of video quality standard.  We went from 480i in CRT TVs to 720p in HD TVs to 1080p in Full HD TVs.  Now we are at the cusp of a new standard in video quality -- 4K, which is essentially 2160p.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Dec 19, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, the price would drop soon regardless of whether or not the OLED is successful!  Once next year's line up comes around, the prices of the current year's models will drop!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I do understand that. But for people with budgetary constraints like mine, buying a 55" screen would be a long term investment. And if OLED TV's are actually as good as they are touted to be, then this filthy heart of mine will put me in a big dilemma again


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 19, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> I do understand that. But for people with budgetary constraints like mine, buying a 55" screen would be a long term investment. And if OLED TV's are actually as good as they are touted to be, then this filthy heart of mine will put me in a big dilemma again



I don't have a single doubt in my mind that OLED will live up to everyone's expectations.  I mean, if you think about it, it is pretty much a combination of all the best things about plasma screens and LED TVs put together into one!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

